# question about the new orleans streetcar



## sutton8596 (Oct 19, 2004)

anyone know when it's due to begin?


----------



## tp49 (Oct 19, 2004)

Which one, so far as I know all three lines are up and running (St. Charles, Riverfront and Canal Street).

New Orleans RTA Homepage should have all the information you'll need.


----------



## Conrail (Dec 4, 2004)

i think they are B) B) B) B) B) B) B) B) B) B) B)


----------



## Superliner Diner (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes, all three streetcar lines are indeed in service. The most recently opened route, Canal, went into service this past spring. The Canal Streetcar, however, takes just about all of the Riverfront route over; very little trackage to travel on the Riverfront line that is not also served by the Canal line.


----------

